# Oinktoberfest



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Great event, had a fantastic time...looking forward to competing with each and every one of you in 2008!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 27, 2007)

swampdaddysbbq said:
			
		

> Great event, had a fantastic time...looking forward to competing with each and every one of you in 2008!



I'm curious..................you didn't happen to give anyone a Canadian Hug or trip over a WSM and knock it over @ Oinktoberfest did you?  :?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 27, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> swampdaddysbbq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it alone bucket head.    Any who we are going to try and get BB King for friday night, stay tuned.


----------



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Larry and Pigs on the Wing; Blonde pics under "Frozen Few" and for the record ,I don't do hugs and I know how to walk. Hope this eases your mind.
Enough said.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi ya Swampdaddy'

Fancy seeing you.


And yes, I have seen you walk, and you walk just fine,    

Hugs to you today and Mrs. Swampdaay.


----------



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Louisa, have you got any of those trade secrets for me yet? How's my new trailer doing? Looking forward to having a cold Blonde with you and the rest of the gang. Mrs. Swampdaddy says to say Hi.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 27, 2007)

Randy, Randy, Randy, how many times do I need to tell you, I cannot give out what trade secrets I know.  Danielle would kill me you know.

Your new trailer looks so lovley sitting in my driveway.






Be back later, I did ribs today, and do they look yummmmy, no abt pics we kinda ate them already.

Hugs


----------



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 27, 2007)

Shhhhhh! Diva doesn't need to know you told me anything. Would you like to sell the trailer? I think I could round up 25-30$. Nice rig. Hope to have one like it soon. What time's dinner? Do we need to bring wine?


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok Randy, you have broken me down.

Our trade secrets are as follows

We only use Hovey's Meats, Weber Smokey Mountains, Traegers and Basque Charcoal exclusively.

Want to know any more.

Sorry you were late for dinner, wine was not needed but Raspberry Rum would have been nice,  :P 

Ribs, beans, scallop taters, ( not my favorite ) and cheescake for desert.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 27, 2007)

Groovy grub. Love the plates.


----------



## atruckerswife (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanx Pigs

Plates are Corel bought at WalMart


----------



## swampdaddysbbq (Oct 28, 2007)

Glad I missed dinner because I hate scalloped potatoes too. Far too technical
for this good old boy. I'll guess I'll  just keep trying with my offset. But at least now I know your secrets. Thanks  anyway.


----------

